# Malawi cichlid!



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Well sein as we have this room i just thought that i'd add that one of my malawi's has died after fighting with another male, looking @ its injuries! I think i better stick to more serious deaths coz i now feel stupid for mentionin it!


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Aww, sorry to hear.. but whats a malawi ?


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

im glad u asked :lol:
edit lol it would seem malawi is a place and cichlid is a fish from that place
so sorry to hear about you loss


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

Sorry for your loss andy


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

sorry to hear that  . hope the others are ok


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

Andyman said:


> I think i better stick to more serious deaths coz i now feel stupid for mentionin it!


Shouldnt feel stupid about mentioning anything on here bud, if its yours and you cared for it then it meant something to you, so if its gone then its bound to make you feel a little down.


----------



## blizzard (Mar 27, 2006)

sorry to hear that, i think that as sad as it sounds keeping malawi cichlid's you uasally get a death some wher along the line they are narly little fish


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

sorry to hear andy. i get attached to my fish too.


----------



## twistedclown (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear that mate and like its already been said dont feel silly.

Truely sorry for your loss fella.


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

sorry for ure loss mate


----------

